# Converting a dresser to tank stand



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

What size tank are you piling on top of it? 

I use an old wood filing cabinet for a 10 gallon stand. If you're keeping a short (height wise) tank on it, you should be fine.

However, that is a very nice dresser. I'd hate to get water spots all over it!


----------



## PGH3962 (Jul 13, 2008)

I am thinking a 75 gallon. I realize that's a lot of weight on a dresser but surely one could reinforce it.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh, wow.
Isn't a 75's footprint 48" x 18" ?


Well, if you gutted the existing dresser, and carefully built a frame inside it that actually supported the weight, it could work. Basically making the exterior just a shell for cosmetics. But you'd still have an inch on each side unsupported. 

I think I'd pass this up, but I'm no engineer. Just my gut reaction, and I'm a DIY kind of guy.


----------



## PGH3962 (Jul 13, 2008)

I realize that dresser wouldn't quite work due to the overhang of the tank on the sides, that one was to just get the idea out there and then go from there.

Say something like this then since it has the correct dimensions:

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/fuo/1039441510.html

Reinforce the top, and I'm thinking take out the drawers and take just the fronts and connect them together so you have well doors. Then reinforce with 2x4s and Voila! or something like that.


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

The short answer is "no" (your thinking about putting
~800lbs on something designed to hold socks) :icon_eek:

Now, I have NO doubt that someone, at some point has 
done this ... but I wouldn't want to be their downstairs
neighbor. 

Building a "proper" stand from some 2x4's is pretty easy
(you could always skin it to look like a dresser if you wanted)

Larry


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

trouble is that when the top bows your drawers won't open. I really don't think its a good idea for that reason. Look for something that if the top bowed that it wouldn't cause issues, or that it would be possible to fully reinforce the top with a vertical support.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It can be done, but it would be quite a bit of work. I would start by giving up the top row of drawers, making them permanently attached, to cover the frame of 2x4's on edge that would reinforce the top so it wouldn't sag in the middle. The, I would make each remaining drawer about an inch less wide, and add vertical side panels inside, made of 3/4 plywood, attached to the 2 x 4 frame across the top. If you wanted to have room for equipment, attaching the drawer fronts to a couple of panels of 3/4 plywood to make doors would work. You would have trouble working out a hinge installation though, so those doors might have to be fully removable, instead of hinged. In any case it would be a fun thing to try.

Oh, and you would need to work out a way to carry the load from the tank down to large area "feet" of some kind, to spread out the load.


----------



## PGH3962 (Jul 13, 2008)

I was thinking just continuing the 2x4s to the floor as the added support. Anyway the reason I'm tossing this idea around is the local fish store (Oddball pets) has a sale on 75s for $105. I mentioned it as a good price and surprise surprise my wife actually didn't say no. This is very unusual. I must take advantage of this while i can!


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Aside from the question over its ability to support the weight, the stand would not be very good for storage.

A filter or a CO2 tank will not be able to fit in that. You'll have to place it next to the stand, which looks less pleasing.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

If it were me.... I wouldn't want to try and do the dresser thing. I think there would be way to much headache to make it work right. 

Here is my simple stand for a 20G long. I actually made it big enough for a 30G in hopes of setting one up some day. 

I have scaled up this design to use as our current bed frame too. I am sure you could do the same thing for a 75G. Then if you don't want to see equipment and such you need to find a way to skin it in.


----------



## bpimm (Aug 2, 2007)

It will be dependent on the original construction of the dresser. Some of the older stuff was overbuilt, but not all of it. I would not even consider a modern built dresser. The stands I have built were all 3/4" plywood, 2X4 construction is overkill for most tanks. you would have to look at the dresser and see what material it is built out of, if it is a plywood box say 1/2", then remove all the drawer hardware and add a layer of 1/2" plywood inside the existing panels. This would not be easy you may have to remove the bottom or face to pull it off, the other thing it would need is a full height load bearing bulkhead between the drawers to carry the load in the center front. The top may need reinforcing, once again depending on what it is to start with, but if you put in the center bulkhead the top only is spanning 1/2 of the length and there is not that much load there anyway, the glass front would have to bow vertically to load that spot. I was told once by a LFS owner, then it was backed up by his tank supplier that a glass tank can be supported by just the 4 corners and it will be fine. I would never test this in my living room but the LFS had a metal stand with a 125 Gal glass tank on it that you could slide a business card under the long sides except for the 2" at each corner. That tank was there for many years until the shop closed. 

The thing to remember is that the 4 corners have to be coplanar not just level, the tank can be out of level a fair amount as long as the 4 corners are coplanar. The tank killer is twist, just a little bit of twist and the glass can break.

Yes it can be done, is it eaiser than building from scratch? probably not. The only reason I would do it would be to match a furniture style.

If you have the tools and skill to do this, you also have the skill to build from scratch. Unless you find a dresser that was way overbuilt, the amount of retrofit would be to much IMHO.


----------



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

If you can gut out the dresser and make a stand like in post 11 above, then drop the dresser down onto the stand, that would work. You just need to make the stand high enough to hold the dresser completely. The stand in post 11 above would have to be built to hold the entire weight.
Joe


----------

